
Could one single machine invent everything? - yters
https://mindmatters.today/2018/08/could-one-single-machine-invent-everything/
======
Millennium
I'm not sure I understand. Why is it a contradiction for something with an
angelic recipe of 100 lines to generate something with an angelic recipe of
1000 lines?

~~~
yters
The angelic recipe is the shortest recipe that produces the thing. So, if
something has an angelic recipe of 1000 lines, it cannot be produced by any
shorter recipe.

The problem with the Innovator is it creates a large collection of objects
that must in aggregate have a larger angelic recipe than the Innovator.

The part that might be confusing is the second step of running the Innovator
to produce the collection. But this would just be one more step added to the
Innovator's recipe.

(I'm the paper author, BTW.)

